

Protecting Business - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/11/protecting-business.html

======
aditya
Dupe!

~~~
cwan
Er.. this isn't the dupe. It seems a bit trite to be saying I posted first but
google is doing something odd with their links that come out of google reader
and it would appear HN isn't recognizing the dupes.

